# New here



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi all,

I have joined this forum as I have felt very lonely in this process, we started our first round of IVF in May this year. I had 10 eggs collected, 5 I shared, and 4 of our 5 went through blastocyst and were good quality to freeze or transfer. I had a 5 day fresh transfer which failed and I had a bleed on day 8 before I got to take the test. 2 weeks ago I have had a frozen transfer of two high grade embryos but have tested day 10 up to day 18 and showing negative. I have been told to come of all medication today. I am devastated as I really had hoped this time would work. I am frustrated with our clinic as on both occasions they just send me a generic email saying apologies for your negative result, on my first cycle and this one I have felt that I have had to fight for everything - to get my progesterone levels checked and now for a follow up appointment! I just want to no if there is anything I should ask for after a failed fet as I feel on both occasions I have no answers to what went wrong. I only have 1 embryo left and I am contemplating going to another clinic. We have saved our money to go private and I just feel that we are not getting any answers. 

Sorry I am not clued up on all the terminogially yet 🙂


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Rachel
May I ask what is you fertility issue and why you proceeded with IVF? Female or male factor or maybe both?
It’s odd that none of the three blastos worked.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am so sorry to know your story. In my opinion, at this stage the most crucial is to know the reasons why treatment has failed. Knowing the issue will help to modify treatment or combine IVF with other procedures to increase your chances. Good lucl


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

Efi78 said:


> Hi Rachel
> May I ask what is you fertility issue and why you proceeded with IVF? Female or male factor or maybe both?
> It’s odd that none of the three blastos worked.


Thanks for replying, my husband has be diagnosed around 4 years ago with azoospermia. The transfer this time did hurt and the Dr has said my cervix is high and that a thicker tube needed to be used as it was tight to get through. This time I upped my progesterone and was on crinone twice a day and cycogest twice a day. Just starting to think I am doing something wrong....


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am so sorry to know your story. In my opinion, at this stage the most crucial is to know the reasons why treatment has failed. Knowing the issue will help to modify treatment or combine IVF with other procedures to increase your chances. Good lucl


Thank you, I am going to push for some answers I just hope I don't get the same as last time and told that sometimes it doesn't work and we don't have the answer why. I just want to do everything possible to give us the best chance next time


----------



## MrsC107 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello Rachel, 
I'm so sorry to hear this, we have just had a second implant failure and can completely sympathise with how you are feeling at the moment. I have just yesterday undergone more tests to see why it didn't work and waiting on results. Mine was a biopsy to check the natural killer cells also possibly need a blood test to look at whether blood thinners are required for me next time. These still might not give us the answers we need, so not sure what the next step for us is after that. 
I hope you manage to get some answers and a positive result soon
x


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

MrsC107 said:


> Hello Rachel,
> I'm so sorry to hear this, we have just had a second implant failure and can completely sympathise with how you are feeling at the moment. I have just yesterday undergone more tests to see why it didn't work and waiting on results. Mine was a biopsy to check the natural killer cells also possibly need a blood test to look at whether blood thinners are required for me next time. These still might not give us the answers we need, so not sure what the next step for us is after that.
> I hope you manage to get some answers and a positive result soon
> x


Thank you for your message, I'm really sorry to hear that you have have had a 2nd implant fail. Your message has been really helpful and I'm praying you get some answers. I will hopfully speak with our consultant soon and ask what tests i can have to rule some things out. Sending you all the luck x


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Rachel1990 said:


> Thank you for your message, I'm really sorry to hear that you have have had a 2nd implant fail. Your message has been really helpful and I'm praying you get some answers. I will hopfully speak with our consultant soon and ask what tests i can have to rule some things out. Sending you all the luck x


 Hello Rachel,
Sorry about your experience. My self I had 4 failed ivf until the 5th one. Just want to add although it might sound insignificant.. was there a test run before main transfer? If not ask for it next time, because you said transfer was painful and was told cervix high.

Just a thought cos that’s what I did different during my last transfer. As a matter of fact i gave up because the embryo grade I had was low so I asked for a demo transfer first, and yes the doctors attending to me then were reluctant, I could tell from their actions and surprisingly I got pregnant! And for the first time at 47yrs of age.
Wishing your dream comes true and praying for you.

~ sweetmother


----------



## igivehope (Nov 2, 2021)

My post may be insignificant, but please hang in there. We tried for two years to get pregnant naturally, but that did not work. Then had multiple failed IUI's. That failed too. Finally we paid a ton and got an IVF. Due to the low AMH levels(0.8 I think), we were able to recover only 6 eggs. 5 went through the blastocyst stage. 3 stopped multiplying day 1. Only 1 made it to day four and then stopped. So IVF failed. Doctor said that we had less than a 1% change to get pregnant via IVF or natural. Given these low numbers, we thought that was the end. So we started relaxing, having a couple of drinks, exercising etc before giving it one final shot via IVF and then perhaps take the donor route. Then a miracle happened. We got pregnant naturally and eventually now have a healthy baby boy. The doctors had no explanation to what happened. I think stress also plays a very negative role in the whole thing. So hang in there and this will work out. Couple of suggestions -

1. If you do not get the proper responses from the facility, let them know. Even in my case I felt the facility being insensitive by giving delayed responses on progress and just shooting emails. I clearly let them know.

2. Ask your doctor as many questions as you want. Researching helps.


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

Sweetmother said:


> Hello Rachel,
> Sorry about your experience. My self I had 4 failed ivf until the 5th one. Just want to add although it might sound insignificant.. was there a test run before main transfer? If not ask for it next time, because you said transfer was painful and was told cervix high.
> 
> Just a thought cos that’s what I did different during my last transfer. As a matter of fact i gave up because the embryo grade I had was low so I asked for a demo transfer first, and yes the doctors attending to me then were reluctant, I could tell from their actions and surprisingly I got pregnant! And for the first time at 47yrs of age.
> ...


I'm so happy you got your miracle. I have looked in to a practice run, silly question but how long before the transfer did you do this? Did you have to take all medication just for the demo transfer or is this done on the same day before the actual transfer? On both occasions I have had 2 different drs and both struggled with getting the tube inserted so I do think it is a good idea. Thank you so much x


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

igivehope said:


> My post may be insignificant, but please hang in there. We tried for two years to get pregnant naturally, but that did not work. Then had multiple failed IUI's. That failed too. Finally we paid a ton and got an IVF. Due to the low AMH levels(0.8 I think), we were able to recover only 6 eggs. 5 went through the blastocyst stage. 3 stopped multiplying day 1. Only 1 made it to day four and then stopped. So IVF failed. Doctor said that we had less than a 1% change to get pregnant via IVF or natural. Given these low numbers, we thought that was the end. So we started relaxing, having a couple of drinks, exercising etc before giving it one final shot via IVF and then perhaps take the donor route. Then a miracle happened. We got pregnant naturally and eventually now have a healthy baby boy. The doctors had no explanation to what happened. I think stress also plays a very negative role in the whole thing. So hang in there and this will work out. Couple of suggestions -
> 
> 1. If you do not get the proper responses from the facility, let them know. Even in my case I felt the facility being insensitive by giving delayed responses on progress and just shooting emails. I clearly let them know.
> 
> 2. Ask your doctor as many questions as you want. Researching helps.


Your post is not insignificant atall! If anything it gives me hope, thankyou for sharing. I will keep on at the clinic as they still haven't got back to me about a follow up appointment yet! Your story is amazing and just goes to show anything is possible. Just from this forum I now have so many questions to ask (they will love me) thanks again x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Rachel.
I had years of failed iui and ivf ( see.my signature)
Nothing particularly insightful to add only that we eventually got there with persistentence and perseverance. I now have a very cheeky 2 year old. 
I did move onto donor eggs, although not saying thats the answer for u , u have to go with your gut and take the path right for u and maybe thats moving clinics? 
I started a thread some years back. For recurrent implantation failure.
The thread has been quiet now for some years. 
Because we've nearly all got our babies.
I'll see if I can dig it out for u. Might give you some hope.
It can and does happen even after recurrent implantation failure 
Best of luck x









Pincushion princesses. Multiple BFNs and implantation...


Set up this new thread for you as the first one has gotten very long. Happy chatting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=372041.new#new




www.fertilityfriends.co.uk


----------



## Rachel1990 (Nov 1, 2021)

K jade said:


> Hi Rachel.
> I had years of failed iui and ivf ( see.my signature)
> Nothing particularly insightful to add only that we eventually got there with persistentence and perseverance. I now have a very cheeky 2 year old.
> I did move onto donor eggs, although not saying thats the answer for u , u have to go with your gut and take the path right for u and maybe thats moving clinics?
> ...


Thank you, I will have a look for the thread that would be really helpful and thank you, I was so worried that maybe it will never work and its so lovely to hear all the success stories, it really does give me hope x


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Rachel1990 said:


> I'm so happy you got your miracle. I have looked in to a practice run, silly question but how long before the transfer did you do this? Did you have to take all medication just for the demo transfer or is this done on the same day before the actual transfer? On both occasions I have had 2 different drs and both struggled with getting the tube inserted so I do think it is a good idea. Thank you so much x


Hello Rachel,
The demo run is done on the day of transfer, just before the main transfer. I can’t remember having it done on my previous failed attempts but I definately had it done on the successful one because I asked for it.
The good thing with a demo run is it eliminates exposing the blastocyst outside for too long should there be an obstruction remember they are delicate, and it also helps the medical team know what equipment to use and how to easily access your uterus.
Please ask for it next time. Remember you are paying for it.

I read somewhere on this platform of someone who was called back for a retransfer , apparently the blastocysts was still in the delivery tube and wasn’t deposited. I believe these erros can be avoided during demo run, Can t remember their outcome though.

The thing with Ivf is you don’t know what makes it a success but we just want to cover all areas to the best of our abilities and pray for a miracle.
Wishing you all the best !

Sweetmother


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Rachel1990 said:


> Thank you, I am going to push for some answers I just hope I don't get the same as last time and told that sometimes it doesn't work and we don't have the answer why. I just want to do everything possible to give us the best chance next time


You need to push them to find the reason why your treatment failed. Knowing it will help you to know what you can do to boost your chances or understand whether or not you should change the clinic.


----------

